
Faceless Together - Daiz
http://kazerad.tumblr.com/post/96020280368/faceless-together
======
erikpukinskis
> Between the social equality, lack of fear, and ability to drive action, it
> sometimes feels like everything Tumblr wants to be.

This is the most common misunderstanding I see about the activist crowd. Their
direct goal is not actually "social equality"... that's the thing they hope
will eventually happen. What they want immediately is _inequality_. Feminism
is about "let's focus on women". It's not about "we've been focusing on men
too much, let's focus on gender issues 50/50".

Personally, I think the main reason for that is that it's just really hard to
think non-patriarchally, and switching back and forth is just too hard. So
it's easier for feminists to say "screw it, we'll take the women stuff and
we'll leave the men stuff to other people".

